# vivbuilder.co.uk contact?



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi there,

Has anyone been able to contact vivbuilder.co.uk recently? I ordered some glass runners from them off ebay over three weeks ago and they still have not arrived. I've emailed them three times in the last 2 weeks with no reply, and I cannot get hold of anyone when I phone, even tho a few time I have called and it's been engaged.

Any one have any idea of how to contact them? 

Edited so as not to offend.

Cheers.


----------



## morerepsthanazoo (Mar 11, 2007)

splendid said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Has anyone been able to contact vivbuilder.co.uk recently? I ordered some glass runners from them off ebay over three weeks ago and they still have not arrived. I've emailed them three times in the last 2 weeks with no reply, and I cannot get hold of anyone when I phone, even tho a few time I have called and it's been engaged.
> 
> ...


Have spoken to him this morning on the phone.
I too get the engaged tone a lot..The guy is busy and the phone rings constantly. This is normal for any business.
As for you opening this thread just to have yet another go at "vivbuilder"....Why don't you look at the forum properly and you will see that another thread is already "live" on here and this subject is being discussed .
If you have not recieved a reply as yet, then i am certain that when he has got round to answering the numerous phone calls and emails that he gets daily then you will hear from him.
He is up till 1.00 am most mornings answering emails and enquiries.
Why is it that everbody feels the need to slag off people and attempt to ruin their livelihoods. Have you got nothing better to do than make libelous comments??
I have 26 years of experience in keeping, breeding and rescuing reptiles, and i am fed up with numpty's jumping on the proverbial bandwagon when it come to putting the boot in.


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Well he hasn't answered any of mine and however much you big him up I still haven't received my order. I did see the other post but unfortunately there was nothing on there that stated how anyone might contact them. As you said you spoke to him this morning it gives me slightly more hope, I will keep trying so thank you for that.

I wasn't "putting the boot in" or "trying to ruin anyones livelihood" but as a customer I have a right to complain and if I am unable to complain to the shop itself...

Ok fair enough if he's busy, but to not have received any reply after 2 weeks, thats not busy thats useless.


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

By the way, when you call does the phone ring normally once, then sound like its picked up, then ring in a different tone? Or is that just me?


----------



## morerepsthanazoo (Mar 11, 2007)

splendid said:


> Well he hasn't answered any of mine and however much you big him up I still haven't received my order. I did see the other post but unfortunately there was nothing on there that stated how anyone might contact them. As you said you spoke to him this morning it gives me slightly more hope, I will keep trying so thank you for that.
> 
> I wasn't "putting the boot in" or "trying to ruin anyones livelihood" but as a customer I have a right to complain and if I am unable to complain to the shop itself...
> 
> Ok fair enough if he's busy, but to not have received any reply after 2 weeks, thats not busy thats useless.


Indeed you do have the right to complain..i hope that he soon gets back to you with a reply..And thank you for editing your origional post ..a lot of folks would have not done that..
Nothing personal aimed at you in my reply , am just sick of people causing hardship to business's without realy thinking things through first. Have been at the butt of this a few times myself and it is soul destroying.
I wish you good luck and any further difficulyies please pm me and i will endeavour to assist you in contacting "vivbuilder"
Thanks.


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you, your help is appreciated. Maybe you should edit your post too, forgot that you quoted me 

I will let you know how I get on but if I do not receive a reply I will have no choice but to run the paypal dispute thing. 

Cheers


----------



## morerepsthanazoo (Mar 11, 2007)

OOPS..:blush: Have edited now..sorry.
Thanks for your patience..
Will be contacting "vibuilder" on your behalf and will get back to you as soon as i can.


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you, off to cornwall now for a few days but will try and check the forums when I can.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

If vivbuilder is so busy and not delivering as people expect why is he still selling on ebay and taking orders????

If you can and want to cancel your order i can supply you runners by next day post.


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Update:

Got an email last Friday (28th march) saying royal mail had mislaid parcels and they should now be on their way. Gave them a week and still had not arrived. Ordered the same thing from Lotus Nut and they arrived the next day. So at long last I have been able to order the glass. If they do ever turn up I will have some glass runners for sale!

Have opened a debate through paypal to try and claim my money back.

Very very unimpressed.


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Money refunded today. Woo! No message letting me know what happened or sorry. Glad I went and ordered elsewhere!


----------



## rep78 (May 1, 2008)

i ordered from vivbuilder at the beginning of feb and am still waiting! cannot contact them and get no replies from them via email. i will be taking the matter further with trading standards. they should not be allowed to carry on trading.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

pm morerepsthanazoo he might be able to help you.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Vivbuder.co.uk*

I believe Vivbuilder has closed down and is also in the process of closing the Exotics shop next door to it(KNS)


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

they havent closed down have they ???????


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Vivbuder.co.uk*

Reptile Classifieds - Buy, sell, exchange for free


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Does anyone know his full name ? 
If you do it would help me a great deal.


----------



## cypher_25 (May 4, 2008)

*should i order from vivbuilder*

i guys im just about to place an order whith vivbuilder but after reading this im not sure as i earn my mnoey really hard and i cant afford to be ripped off please can you advise on i was about to pay nearly £200 for a double stack but im might have to look esl wher thanks 

please can you advise


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

You wont be able to place an order till the change which might be taking place has taken place, but either way you wont be ripped off, Mike is a genuine guy who has had some hassles, and has now ceased trading, it is a shame as he worked tirelessly and as I said is a genuine guy, I am sorry this has happened to him, but at least he doesent now have to put up with certain people sticking the knife in who know didly squat about how hard he has found it and should spend more time concentrating on not killing their reptiles.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

If anyone does want a viv making why not contact sjvivs.co.uk


----------



## vampkittie (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sick of people saying how harsh everyone is for having a go at vivbuilder but you have to look at the resons why....

People don't just post on here streight way...they contact vivbuilder and either dont get a response or are bombarded with excuses....Sure the guy may be in times of hardship but as a customer is that really your problem? And maybe even some contact every now and again to keep you up to date with your order would help rather than having to chase them after months of waiting for your order.

I'm sorry to hear that he has stoped trading and hope that he can get the business up and running again...I just hope that the next time he will run things a little better or at least stop taking orders when he is over run.


----------



## morelia-inc-uk (Apr 9, 2008)

leptophis said:


> You wont be able to place an order till the change which might be taking place has taken place, but either way you wont be ripped off, *Mike is a genuine guy* who has had some hassles, and has now ceased trading, it is a shame as he worked tirelessly and as I said is a genuine guy, I am sorry this has happened to him, *but at least he doesent now have to put up with certain people sticking the knife in who know didly squat about how hard he has found it and should spend more time concentrating on not killing their reptiles*.


The above wording that i have highlighted really is either off track or to be honest rather immature.

The fact is no one has slated Mike as a person and i am sure he is a genuine guy, they have critised the companys ability to communicate, delivery times and fullfillment of orders placed. When you call up BT although there service in my *opinion* is :censor: it doesnt mean the person i am dealing with is not a genuine person.

As for finding it hard and sticking the knife in unfortunatly if you place an order with someone for something unless that item is there on the given arranged date it causes some bad feeling whether to do with vivarium or anything really. 
As for the last few words i will leave that down to peoples perceptions of childish or not. Personally i believe an animals habitat should be setup before the animal arrives so killing animals due to lack of vivarium is nothing to do with a vivarium builder. 

I personally have had problems with Mike when he first opened the buisness but i dont believe forums are meant to be used at grounds to slag/jeopardise peoples buisness because at the end of the day i am sure there are thousands out there happy with there products from Mike as with any buisness, you cant please everyone. 

The above holds no personnel feeling towards anyone just felt as if i wanted to throw my two pennies worth in.

Thanks

Jackie.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I am of the opinion that this should be closed. HOWEVER if vivbuilder wishes to comment then i will gladly reopen it for him to comment.

To be honest i think things like this should be delt with off forum, peoples lives can be affected buy slatings and comments made, some may be true, some may not be, but it really is akin to airing ones dirty washing in public. 

(by the way this is a personal opinion )


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

Point one he has had personal abuse and slatings, so what you are saying is inaccurate, I totally agree with you that forums are not for slating businesses, you may find my words beneath you, but the fact is, there are people who have personally slated mike on here , and should spend their time on other things like husbandry.

No one is saying he hasnt had problems, but that is the nature of a small business in this climate, was the company perfect no it wasnt, but its the way people seem to almost enjoy someones demise. 

In regards to the previous statement, I know of at least two cases where the person posted on a forum before even speaking to him. Not really the way to sort out a problem,


----------



## vampkittie (Jan 12, 2008)

I certainly do not agree with the personal slating but I think that every person has the right to post about the service they received....


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

as long as its accurate and without exaggeration your right, but a great many arent, as keyboard warriors used the forum to say things they never would to the company, and if they do post then the company should be contacted by the forum for a response and then the topic sealed , The problem is it is now legal precident, for the owner of the site to be liable if any inaccuracies are posted which cause problems, I know of at least one other reptile forum where the owner was served court papers due to a post.


----------

